# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Dried beans- Recipes and prep advice?

## hunter63

So you have cans of dry beans, or have dried them yourself.

Seems that most survival places sells cans of dried beans, and preppers are always talking about them.

Also seems that everything I hear requires them to be soaked for a long time before using?

What are you favorite recipes?

Looking for the trail/camp etc recipes.
Thanks

----------


## oldsoldier

To make a good pot of beans even under normal circumstances they are best if soaked over night in cold salt water. However in an emergency try starting a pot of water in a "rolling boil" dump in your beans for about 2 minutes. remove from heat and let soak for about an hour. A recipe i use is.
  take 1 pound of beans dry pkg. or can
  pre-boil or soak over night
  put in a pot with about 10-12 cups of water
  add about 1/4 to 1/2 pound of pork jowl ( extra thick slices of country bacon "rind"
  1 teaspoon of pepper
  1 teaspoon of baking soda
  salt to taste
  5-6 teaspoons of onion flakes or 1/4 small onion chopped
  1 teaspoon garlic powder.

   cook on low heat  just under a boil for about an hour, then increase heat to a "gentle" boil for another 2-3 hours until beans are "soft"
 beans are great with dutch over corn bread..... But thats another recipe.

----------


## Schleprok

First off, put your beans in a pot of cold water. Remove any that float. Then put the pot on to boil for an hour or so. Take it off, let it cool and refridgerate overnight. Next day cook away, eat, and refridgerate the leftovers. Now when you cook them (day 3) so much more better.
When cooking flavor as you see fit. Gotta have some bacon (fatback preferred). Onion, celery, salt and pepper (black and red if you see fit).
Add anything you like. Cornbread crumbled up is awesome.

----------


## Rick

I've always soaked the beans overnight. Mac said he pressure cooks them but I'll let him tell that tale. 

First, I use Navy Beans. 

1/2 pound navy beans
We always have some kind of left over ham in the freezer. Usually a ham bone with some meat left on just for beans.
Pepper and salt to taste


Cover the beans in cold water, and let sit overnight or about eight hours. Drain and rinse. Dump the beans into a kettle or into a crock pot. Cover the beans with water and cook on low, if using a crock pot, or medium heat, if using a stove, for about 8 hours until beans are tender. Add the ham about 2 hours before the beans are done. When the beans become tender and begin to separate, it's chow time.


Beans are not beans unless you have cornbread, butter and a nice slice of onion to go with them.

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick do i forsee a bean cookin' at jamboree????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I tried this, the last time I cooked up some navy beans, and it worked great, in my book. (For a easy, simple way.)


In the morning;
1. Put water in pot. (About half full.)(Pot big enough to cook a pound of dry beans.)

2. Dump dry beans in water.

At lunch time;
1. Throw in a chunk of salt-pork.(fat-back)

2. Put pot on heat.(Barely boiling.)

3. Dump some pepper in.(How much, is up to you.)

4. Stir, from time to time, and add water if needed.

At supper time;

1. Hope that someone has cornbread.

2. Enjoy! :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

I like those short time ones.
Now how about this?
Put beans in a glass jar, maybe 2 qt, fill with water, carry in pack or just set around camp till lunch.
Pour off water, add more and cook w/ the salt pork etc?

----------


## Rick

I hate to tote glass anywhere. I know ya'll will find this hard to believe but I have been know to fall down and drop things. I know, I know. You're shocked, I can tell but it's true. Rare but true. The thought of fallin' on a jar full of beans would pain me in a couple of different ways. Otherwise, a sound idea.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm with Rick, on this one. I'd hate to trip over something, fall down, and have my beans sliced open on a piece of broken glass! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Make that a plastic jar and it should work just fine. Except for the sloshin' but that could be a plus in bear country. At least they will hear you coming.

----------


## crashdive123

Wide mouth Nalgene bottle should work fine.

----------


## edr730

I love a thin ham bean soup, poured over cornbread on a plate, better than almost anything. It needs to be thin enough to completely moisten the bread. The combination brings out the flavors. Without the cornbread....it's just bean soup, and for me, just an appetizer. And, it's true, that there are those who might be angry or aghast if onions aren't on the table. I prefer Jalapeños. Always a special night when it's served. I sometimes can the beans my own lazy way. I put about 20% dry beans in a quart jar, water, whatever else and process. Mama might say it's not the right way to do it....it works for me.

----------


## hunter63

I hears ya,
A full load of coals for the dutch oven, makes 2 pies and a couple of pans of corn bread, might need to refresh the coals a little.
I was thinking glass, as anything plastic is frowned upon at a rendezvous.

For packing, plastic would be better.

----------


## Rick

Cornbread in a cast skillet of course. Mmmm.

----------


## Winnie

> I hate to tote glass anywhere. I know ya'll will find this hard to believe but I have been know to fall down and drop things. I know, I know. You're shocked, I can tell but it's true. Rare but true. The thought of fallin' on a jar full of beans would pain me in a couple of different ways. Otherwise, a sound idea.


Totally agree with this! Came off my motorcycle with some shopping in my backpack(including a jar of pickles) the jar broke as I landed on my back, punctured the backpack, my leathers and I had 24 stitches! the vinegar was most eye watering. Moral of story.. don't carry glass about!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Totally agree with this! Came off my motorcycle with some shopping in my backpack(including a jar of pickles) the jar broke as I landed on my back, punctured the backpack, my leathers and I had 24 stitches! the vinegar was most eye watering. Moral of story.. don't carry glass about!



 Motorcycle...

 Leathers...

..I think I just got a whole new mental picture, of you, in my head! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

> Motorcycle...
> 
>  Leathers...
> 
> ..I think I just got a whole new mental picture, of you, in my head! LOL


I've got a tattoo too!but I'm not telling where  I am after all a lady :Innocent:

----------


## LudwigVan

> I like those short time ones.
> Now how about this?
> Put beans in a glass jar, maybe 2 qt, fill with water, carry in pack or just set around camp till lunch.
> Pour off water, add more and cook w/ the salt pork etc?


I was planing on doing that on my next long trip, exect with a wide mouth nalgene like crash said.

Whenever I make beans I usually do a mix of half pintos and half white northern beans. Slow cook them in the crok pot all day, fix a skillet of corn bread. I guess outdoors you could substitute the crock pot for a dutch oven though.

Oh yeah, and ChowChow is a must around here. I've been known to susbstitute a couple packets of relish on the trail though, not as good but it'll do. I also like to crumble up cornbread into my beans too.

----------


## Swamprat1958

> I like those short time ones.
> Now how about this?
> Put beans in a glass jar, maybe 2 qt, fill with water, carry in pack or just set around camp till lunch.
> Pour off water, add more and cook w/ the salt pork etc?


It will still do better if you put them in a non-breakable jar the night before.  I prefer a leftover ham bone over salt pork, but use what you want.  Add an onion (quartered), black pepper and a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chilies.  Hang the pot over the coals or better yet put them in a Dutch Oven at lunch and cook (simmer) until supper time(keep checking to make sure they don't get dry, add hot water as needed).  Add Mexican cornbread and you have a fine meal.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I've got a tattoo too!but I'm not telling where  I am after all a lady


I.....you......I.......I......uh...... :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Rick

I, uh, don't suppose you like cheap liqueur? (ready to make a note).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I, uh, don't suppose you like cheap liqueur? (ready to make a note).


And from the guy who fussed at hope, for offering to evaluate Lorna's boots! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

What? It's an honest question. Lorna does, Mrs. Cowboy does. I was just wondering, that's all. Sheeeeesh!

----------


## oldsoldier

> And from the guy who fussed at hope, for offering to evaluate Lorna's boots!


 Uh oh sounds like it's gettin' kinky

----------


## Winnie

> What? It's an honest question. Lorna does, Mrs. Cowboy does. I was just wondering, that's all. Sheeeeesh!


Does what??(I'm sure they're both ladies too) :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Not that I'm trying to help Rick, mind you. LOL :Innocent: 






> Does what??(I'm sure they're both ladies too)





> I, uh, don't suppose you like cheap liqueur? (ready to make a note).

----------


## Winnie

> I, uh, don't suppose you like cheap liqueur? (ready to make a note).


I'd much rather have a nice glass of Guinness :Smile:

----------


## Rick

(Beer gal. Niiiiiiiiiice) I've made of note of that. 

I'm, uh, just concerned about overall survival, you understand. It's important to know....lemme see....what everyone's needs are in case.......(thinking).....something bad happens.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> (Beer gal. Niiiiiiiiiice)


That's what I was thinkin'!




> I'm, uh, just concerned about overall survival, you understand. It's important to know....lemme see....what everyone's needs are in case.......(thinking).....something bad happens.


 I'll admit it. I was still thinking about the tattoo. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Right. You were still thinking about the leather!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Right. You were still thinking about the leather!


...and wondering if she has a new pair of hiking boots. :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

Well, there's another thread securely in the gutter!

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, I think this one missed the gutter entirely and went straight to

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Hello, y'all, what happened to my beans?

----------


## Rick

From the looks of that fire, they over cooked.

----------


## Rick

:Offtopic: I know, I know. We're off topic.  :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:

----------


## nell67

> Well, there's another thread securely in the gutter!


 
wychwood,looks like you need more than hiking boots,hun.Look what you stepped into here! Poor 2dumb can barely finish a sentance,LMAO!

----------


## Winnie

And there was I just relating an experience to show why NOT to carry a glass jar about, and the men go all wobbly! I just don't know why :Innocent: 

What have I done Nell? :Blushing:

----------


## nell67

> And there was I just relating an experience to show why NOT to carry a glass jar about, and the men go all wobbly! I just don't know why
> 
> What have I done Nell?


 
Not your fault dear,these guys lured you into a trap!

----------


## Rick

Actually, we were all wobbly long before she showed up.

----------


## Winnie

> Not your fault dear,these guys lured you into a trap!


Actually Nell, it was the other way round! Muahahah :Cool2:

----------


## Winnie

> Actually, we were all wobbly long before she showed up.


Perhaps you need to take more water with it! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not your fault dear,these guys lured you into a trap!





> Actually Nell, it was the other way round! Muahahah


*RUN AWAY GUYS!*

It's a...

----------


## Pict

OK, here is all you ever wanted to know about beans and pressure cookers.

http://missvickie.com/howto/beans/beanframe.html

She recommends pre-soaking beans to cut cooking times to 8 - 15 minutes in the pressure cooker.  We never do this, in fact I don't know any Brazilians that do, we put them in the pressure cooker and let them go about 40 minutes.

If you are going to cook up more beans than you plan to eat in one sitting then don't season the beans in the pot.  Cook the beans unseasoned, put away the portion you don't plan to eat and then season the beans in another pot for dinner.  They keep longer if they aren't seasoned.

Mac

----------


## Durtyoleman

*Wash day cookin'.... Back home in louisiana we did red beans n rice on mondays cause that was wash day...when laundry got done. Beans are best as a slow cook meal and that left time to tend to the other time consumin' chores. On sunday night a big pot of red beans was left to soak and drained off monday mornin', a slab of salt pork and ham hock or three were added along with a few bay leaves, cayanne pepper, basil, black pepper, oregano, chili pepper, sassafrass, cayanne pepper, paprika, and some pepper for flavor were put on for a short boil then left to simmer all day while the wash was done, then just prior to supper a big pot of rice was cooked up and the resultant flame shooting beans spooned over top. I had asbestos diapers as a kid and hot sauce in my bottle.

D.O.M.*

----------


## LowKey

The only way I know how to make beans is to soak them overnight then slow bake em 5 or 6 hours with sugar, molasses, onion, a little dry mustard, and a sliced chunk of salt pork.
No, I don't have a beanpot. Corningware works just as well though. :Yes:

----------


## Dink

Soaking some tonight for cooking tomorrow...

2# pinto beans will soak overnight covered in a big bowl of water with 3 tablespoons of baking soda and SLOWLY added 1 cup of apple cider vinegar...be careful it will foam at first...this kills the gas in the beans...at least most of it! LOL!!

At about 6am, I will drain and rinse the beans thoroughly. This time I will be using pork spine with lots of meat on it, sometimes I chunk up pork steak or ham steak, sometimes large chunks of smoked jowl or even pork ribbs...ANYTHING pork works for me!! I butcher my own hogs, nothing is wasted, so there is always a large amount of joint and odd bone pieces with large amounts of meat on them for beans and stews.

I layer the bottom of my 10 quart slow cooker (kind of like a giant crock pot-just never found a crockpot big enough) with the pork, add 2 large chopped vidalia or other sweet onions on top of the pork, as well as a 1# bag of baby carrot (each cut in half). On top of this I will add the rinsed beans. I leave the meat in the large pieces, it will be off the bones and fall apart tender by the time its done cooking...GAURANTEED!

Finally I will add a several tablespoons of Lawry's seasoned salt, a few table spoons of Mrs Dashs Original Table blend and a couple large 3 finger pinches of dried chopped parsley flakes. I then fill the slow cooker with water, put the lid on, turn it on high and let it cook on high for 12 hours, stirring it a couple times through the day. At about 6pm I will turn the heat down to low and at 6-7pm make a big skillet of fried taters with onions and a couple pans of homemade (not boxed) cornbread.

We will be eating between 7 & 8pm. Which for us is fine since we don't eat till all the farmwork is done and the animals are taken care of.
Sorry my measuring isn't real technical...but everyone will adjust it to suit them anyways! LOL!! And beans always seem to need a lil more salt anyways...but then I AM a salt-aholic!

----------


## Sparky93

Man that makes me hungry  :Drool: .....
ham and beans with a side of turnips and mashed patatoes mmmm......
doesn't get much better than that

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep we always have friend potatos with onion with our beans.

----------


## Rick

Dink - I think you're wasting your time on the baking soda and vinegar (never put the two in a closed container. It can explode!). Beans cause gas because they form a large chain sugar once the body starts digesting them. Enzymes in the intestines break down our food and allow the body to absorb it through the intestines. Sadly, we don't have an enzyme that breaks down the large chain sugar. But we do have bacteria in our intestines and they love sugar. It's like party central for the bacteria and as they eat, grow and divide a by product is they produce gas. So you don't have to blame it on the dog. It's really the bacteria's fault. The soda and vinegar have no affect on the bacteria or on the long chain sugars. That's why some products such as Beano do work. They actually add the enzyme that can break down the long chain sugars and allow your body to absorb the "beans" in the intestine. 

I understand Beano has caused extensive unemployment in the bacteria community and Congress wants to fund a study to find ways to retrain the bacteria. Meanwhile some of the stimulus money was earmarked to put them back to work in laboratories. 

Your Minister of Science at work.

----------


## crashdive123

Besides - you can always blame it on the dog.

----------


## Dink

I never soaked tehm in anything but water...until I started cooking at Jim & Carols house. Its something they want done. And since I am not good at argueing with people in their 70's who are set in their ways...I will continue to soak them in an OPEN bowl of bakingsoda, vinegar and water mixture. Besides....Being a girl, I don't have the gas problems guys have!! 8-}

----------


## shiftyer1

I haven't made a pot of beans since spring,  now I have the craving.  I've never soaked beans,  does it shorten the cooking time?  I normally just sort them,  rinse them and throw them in a crockpot on simmer before I go to bed....I stay up pretty late.  Unless i've had a campfire in which case I throw them in a dutch oven and simmer over the coals.  I also throw in some pork I have layin around and serve with cornbread.

----------


## Rick

Dink - I think this is a case of soaking being the better part of valor. I would, too. 

Soaking softens the outer membrane on the bean. You can cut your cooking time by about 70% if you soak them. They will expand nearly 3Xs their size, too, as they absorb some of the water.

----------


## shiftyer1

hmmm i'll have to remember that if I ever decide to make beans quicker.  Mostly when I make beans it's more of a it's 3 am and i'm bored and may want beans tomorrow type a thing.

----------


## Sparky93

Beans are always better the second day, don't know why. They just are.

----------


## Cast-Iron

I realize this is an old thread, but I just happened across it today.  One thing I noticed was that most recipes here called for salt (or some variation of salt) to season the beans before cooking.  I too used to prepare them that way until a few years back when an old camp cook told me it was best to add the salt at the end of the cooking process.  He claimed it cut the cooking time down considerably and he's correct.  It's not as fast as a pressure cooker, but it can cut an hour or two off your simmer time if you wait to add the salt until the beans are done.  

I've only used this with method pinto beans, your results with other legumes may vary.

----------


## Tami/TX

I also can beans this way! I fill my jars about 25% of the way full of sorted and washed beans, add salt and water. Can pints for 75 minutes, quarts for 90 at proper pressure for altitude. I have been known to add jalapeno's, ground beef and onion to the jar before canning (reduce amount of beans a bit!). YUM! Some folks like to presoak the beans first and just leave about 1" of head space before adding water up to 1/2" headspace (canning time is the same).

----------


## Old Professor

We have been butchering pigs--both wild and domestic. Most of the people we butcher for do not want the hocks, so we have been smoking the hocks. I think that smoked ham hocks make the best bean soup or baked beans I have ever made. Since I live alone, I pressure can both baked beans and bean soup and can have it just by opening and heating up a jar. (Although I do like cold home made baked beans)

----------


## WeekendWarrior

We cook smoked ham hocks or ham shanks overnight in the crock pot with a few cups of water, debone the next day and add the soaked beans.
Serve with cornbread.

My wife didn't soak the beans once and we both had extreme gas pains, so now she knows to soak them overnight.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Before I get serious, I've GOT to get this out of the way.

Um, I know I am responding to an old post, but hey...observations are timeless.




> ....Being a girl, I don't have the gas problems guys have!! 8-}


That's right, ladies don't actually _fart,_ some of us whisper in our panties.

----------


## hunter63

> Before I get serious, I've GOT to get this out of the way.
> 
> Um, I know I am responding to an old post, but hey...observations are timeless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies don't actually _fart,_ some of us whisper in our panties.


Bhohahahaha.........Not always true........Called a "phoofie".....

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Here's how to convert your cooked beans into delicious dehydrated meals for backpacking:

Chili here:  http://www.backpackingchef.com/how-to-make-chili.html


Cajun Red Beans and Rice here: http://www.backpackingchef.com/yr-po...-and-rice.html

What I do differently with the RB&R is (if using canned beans) is to add the traditional "trinity" to the mix:  in my kitchen that would be approximately 1 part dehydrated onion, 1/2 part dehydrated celery, 1/4 part dehydrated bell pepper. A little touch of garlic (powder or dehydrated) is needed too. Of course if I dehydrated my "from scratch" beans, all that goodness would already be in the pot and the extra stuff is not needed.

backpackingchef.com is a great place for learning new ideas...love it!

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> Bhohahahaha.........Not always true........Called a "phoofie".....


Brah, I rest my case. A phoofie IS the whisper equivalent to a BRAAAAP.

----------


## kappydell

> I like those short time ones.
> Now how about this?
> Put beans in a glass jar, maybe 2 qt, fill with water, carry in pack or just set around camp till lunch.
> Pour off water, add more and cook w/ the salt pork etc?


I'll go ya one better...soak those beans while you sleep.  In the morning, bring them to a nice rolling boil while you boil up the coffee.  Add meat if you want, cut in 1 inch cubes.  When ready to break camp, pour boiling hot beans and liquid into a large thermos (or other heat-proof carrying jar) water and all.  Wrap them about 3 inches thick and stick them in your pack.  They will cook as you go (thermal cooking at its best).  In the evening they should be all cooked, if not, they will be nearly cooked, requiring only a short boil or heat up before eating.  Yes, I know, this takes up room in the pack, so maybe would work best if you are horse-packing, or canoeing to your next camp; or give part of your pack to your partner since you will be cooking dinner as you go!  I tried this with navy beans and pintos, worked great.  I used a half gal. canning jar to carry it and since it was wrapped I was not overly worried about breakage.  Pick some greens as you go, and when you get to camp, all you will need is to make up some corn dodgers or hoecake.  Yum!

----------


## Graf

Been using a Instant Pot its a electric pressure cooker, I soak bean overnight, add to pot 2 cups beans, ham, tablespoon bacon grease, onion, celery, carrots, seasoning,4 cups water hit cook button. The food will cook in under 1hour, then automatically goes to slow cook and will stay warm for 12 hours like a crock pot scenario.

----------

